

Ask HN: Developer & Designer on an iOS project, whats a good split? - 10dpd


======
cewawa
A formula I've used is to take yourselves out of the equation. Pretend that
you are going to hire outsiders to do the design and dev work. Decide how you
would split the _profit_ , given that you would be doing zero work yourselves.

Then bill your time back against the _revenue_ at realistic hourly rates for
the qualifications and experience. Finally split the _profit_ as decided
above.

------
tobiasbischoff
Well, it depends. I would assume 50:50 as starting point. If there are 30
completely different screens, with little logic behind them - well then the
designer needs a higher split.

Why not simply count hours on both sides until 1.0 ships and then split by the
ratio of used hours?

~~~
xauronx
I like your second idea. This will vary so drastically from app to app. For
some apps you might need the designer to make a logo and a few images
(assuming you use out of the box icons). That could be a 95/5 split on effort.
A game or super visual app COULD go 50/50 on time expenditure but that's
probably rare. Also, depends on the skill levels. Should you assume that value
per hour are equal?

For instance, if I were to bring a pro designer onto a project that he was
only doing %25 of the time on, I'd probably give him 50% cut (because his time
is worth double what mine is). Ultimately, kind of a complicated question.

